

Skype down. Again. - josefrichter
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/06/07/skype-down-again/

======
tibbon
Also worth mentioning that many APIs are down or at least unstable, even if
the main service appears up still.

------
aantix
Are there any alternatives worth exploring? Has anyone used Oovoo? (not
affiliated in any way, just curious)

~~~
borism
have you tried PSTN?

~~~
aantix
Thanks.

------
amirrustam
If you use Skype's services extensively even before Microsoft came along, you
would have noticed a lot of bugs (I know I did, and their support was meh),
but they try. I would like to blame Microsoft for this, but I don't have any
solid evidence to do so.

A lot of business's rely on Skype, so for them to just go out and say sorry is
kind of bullshit. Where are the backup systems. There must be some process put
it into place that compensates for situations like this. Maybe Microsoft can
throw some coin at Skype now for a brand spankin new data center.

~~~
ohashi
Well until that major outage, I don't know how much infrastructure skype was
running. I recall something about supernodes (or super super?) that they would
be hosting to prevent these cascading failures. The whole P2P nature was the
clever trick, not sure how much more data centers will actually help when it's
software bugs that seem to take the system down.

~~~
bonzoesc
They've spun up "mega-supernodes," when cascading failures have taken the
network down before[1], but they don't need to run them full-time, just when
traffic is such that the traditional supernodes can't handle the traffic of a
new network.

1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2048630>

~~~
ohashi
Thanks!

------
pigoz
skype's always one step ahead, they are shifting to microsoft quality to make
the transition smoother for their customers. :)

~~~
lachyg
I'm getting really sick of the stupid Microsoft remarks. I'm a Mac / Apple guy
through and through, but it's just so annoying all the people saying things
are going to shit the second M$ gets them, even though when the problem
obviously has nothing to do with M$.

~~~
ffffruit
Skype was reclassified by kids from "awesome software" to "proprietary crap"
as soon as Microsoft bought it.

~~~
technomancy
I was hating on Skype way before it was cool. ("What, SIP? It's a pretty
obscure protocol; you probably haven't heard of it.")

~~~
iwwr
Try IAX/IAX2, a NAT-transparent VoIP protocol.

------
thefox
I prefer IRC instead of Skype.

~~~
ohashi
How is this relevant?

